
Using email aliasing to detect hacks and protect your privacy - jonpurdy
https://jonpurdy.com/2020/06/using-email-aliasing-to-detect-hacks-and-protect-your-privacy/
======
bgroat
The number of times I have to tell people that '+service' isn't enough would
boggle your mind.

Regexing that away is a trivial task for spammers.

~~~
jonpurdy
And it's easier to delete aliases than create and maintain blocking rules.

